# New AA Tx200 MkIII



## zzyzx

Did a trade for this rifle and all I can say is WOW! Such a beautiful pellet rifle. Fit & finish is excellent. Accuracy is in line with the way the rifle looks. No buzzy shooting just a solid thunk. No difficult cocking, the underlever is a one handed affair and not awkward or straining to get it done. Everything fits as it should and the rifle shoot where aimed.
The trigger is smooth and light, very predictable. Have tweaked a touch(very adjustable) so it fits my pull just fine.

The rifle shoots more smoothly and comfortably than any of the custom tuned rifles (friends AG's) I have tried. This one needs nothing. Have a nice 4-14x50 Raptor scope on it that works well. Am getting used to it(only had two days now) and it is one sweet shooting air rifle.

Will be putting two RWS350 magnums on the sales block in short order as well as an older RWS 48. Am clearing a few out of the stable so this girl sits without being crowded. The 200 is a joy to shoot. It is the one springer I'll definately keep as a good companion to the two PCP rifles I use often.


----------



## spentwings

She certainly sounds like a honey. :thumb:


----------



## VINCE

Sounds great, congrats!! pics?


----------



## zzyzx

After having and shooting this for awhile now, it just gets better. The gentleman I traded with included two extra springs. He had the 12 foot pound spring in it. The others were the stock spring and an aftermarket one. With most spring powered rifles you need a spring compressor to change them. With this rifle it is a 10 minute process and easy to do by hand. So, I have tried the springs and have the 'hunting' spring in it, a Macarri. Works well, a bit more power and still very smooth.

And the Trigger - WOW. Adjustable and I have it a bit under a pound. Smooth, light, predictable and controllable. Very nice!

http://airgun-academy.pyramydair.com/bl ... rt-part-3/

The link is to Tom Gaylords review article on the Air Arms Pro Sport, the model just above mine. After reading the article I had some questions answered and some impressions reinforced as well.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/air-arms-tx ... ifle.shtml

Then we have the video review by Paul Capello - with Tom joining him. Click on the full 10 minute review and see the whole thing, it is worth it. Also, many other Capello reviews are availabe if you go to the VIDEO link at the top of the page. Well worth watching for quick info on airguns you might be considering.

Then check out the info at Straight Shooters. http://straightshooters.com/Air%20Arms/tx200.html

What I have come up with from the videos, the articles and my personal experience is that this is one Air Rifle to keep. Not only is it beautiful, but it is very accurate and easy to shoot. For pest control where follow up shots to confirm a kill and multi-shot capability for multiple targets is needed I'll stick with my Evanix Blizzard or Benjamin Marauder. But for times I don't need the follow up shots that quickly this rifle fills the bill.

(so why have I just picked up a tuned Ruger Blackhawk in .177?) Because shooting is fun and buying a rifle and trying it is enjoyable. If I don't want to keep it I can sell it and let someone else have fun. And,d I'll be putting a 350 magnum, original NPSS and some others up for sale shortly as I thin the herd and get down to the main rifles I use most often.

All said. the TX200 MkIII shoots well, is very accurate, is nice & quiet, has plenty of power and is a keeper.


----------



## zzyzx

After living with this air rifle for awhile I am thinning the herd. Spent a few hours this evening shooting each rifle I own and checking accuracy with the pellets each shoots best. (All springers, my two PCP's stay)
The TX200 in .22 stays. Love the 12oz trigger better than a 12oz rib eye medium rare! 25 yards and 1/4 inch groups, 5 shots.
The RWS 48 in .177 (turbo tuned) stays. Solid and accurate - and I have had it since the 80's when I bought it brand new.

The Crosman NPSS(.22) in digi camo stock goes.
The 350 magnum(.22) tuned goes.
The RWS 48(177), one that can benefit from tuning (not my original) goes.
The 350 magnum (.177) goes. Nice and accurate and fun to shoot. Lots of blackbirds with this one.

All of these are going. All have been used to nail farm pests, from blackbirds on sunflowers to geese eating wheat fields to raccoons and skunks and tons of ground squirrils and muskrats. All shoot well with the exception of the RWS48 which just is not as accurate. Someone who wants to tune or work with it should look at that one. Nice power, just 2 inch groups at 25 yards for now. Maybe a breech seal, I don't know. Don't want to work on it, got it in trade from a friend(we both knew what we were doing) but I don't have time to do a tune myself - too much still to do on the house & barn before winter.

None are as smooth as the TX200. None as quiet. None as much a pleasure to shoot. None as accurate - but is cost nearly double any of the others and the refined nature shows in shooting.

So, I am getting pricing together and will photograph them over the next few days and start the ad process. If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------

